#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Resume for Computer Science fresher

## avinashkumarkarna

If you are computer science fresher and you want to make resume for yourself , know what you should mention and what type of format will be suitable for you. I hope you will find it helpful.





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV Computer Science Computer Programming  Ebook PDF Download What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer? Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook PDF Download Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook

----------

